# Pikes Peak where do i go for beginners



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

I assume the title of your post means you'll be staying in Colorado Springs? Nothing is super close. Monarch ski resort might be a good bet: http://www.skimonarch.com
Otherwise I'd suggest Loveland or Keystone. Renting is always cheaper on the Front Range if the logistics work out, but if you rent at the resort you can swap out gear that doesn't fit right. 

You can probably inquire about snowmobiling at whatever resort you go to ski.


----------



## cbrobin (Jan 21, 2004)

KSC didn't mention Breckenridge http://breckenridge.snow.com/. It has better skiing than Keystone and Monarch and is closer. On the other hand it can be quite a mob scene. It's larger than all of the ski resorts in the mid west combined (Vail is twice as big). My son has taken lessons their and I was quite pleased.

Low key Springs skiiers like Monarch.

I have the pass which covers Breck and several more so I go there.
Hope this helps.


----------



## AK19CO (Dec 7, 2006)

*ski cooper*

if your kids are first time skiers, i suggest ski cooper just outside leadville. it takes just about under 3 hours from colorado springs with decent road conditions, via hwy 24. its a cheap mellow mountain, hardly ever a lift line, and usually has good snow. i was a liftie there for season, and family's that go there have a blast. but if you want fancy...go to breck or keystone. 

monarch is good too, but can get over-crowded with texans


----------

